# John Elkan



## hectorsgaf (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all. new to forum and to pocket watches although I have 'collected' a few now.

I have just aquired a gold filled pocket watch with few marks - numbers on movement etc but no maker name. The face bears the inscription - John Elkan, 70 leadenhall St, City london.

Despite loads of 'Googling' I cannot find out anything about this watch or indeed Elkan.

Any advice / guidance would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------

